# What kind of BMW do you drive?



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Athough this is mainly E46, post what kind of car you drive. Just model and color are sufficient. Mods if you want  

2000 328Ci, black/gray


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

2000 323i SP 5-speed
Titanium/Black 'Ette
16" Mille Miglia's


----------



## Jason 325i Step (Dec 25, 2001)

My pix below say it all


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

MINE TOO!!


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*Here is mine...*

Topaz 330Ci. Will make a mod list when everything is installed.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Orient Blue 325ci. SP, 5M.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2001)

1998 *E36* M3 sedan - Cosmos black/Black - 5-spd - LTW rims - UUC Shift Knob - UUC Clutch Arm Bushings *AND*
1999 *E36* 323iC (convertible) - Black/Tan - 5-spd - Sport Package - Bone stock


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

It's name is ........ (any suggestions?)


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

2002 330ci Steel Grey / Grey / PP / SP / CD / HK / BiXe


----------



## sjs (Dec 25, 2001)

Topaz 2001 330ci with all the stuff one could stuff (except nav. I am hopelessly lost already and it won't help)
1998 Chevy 1 ton dually 4x4 with 454 engine (anyone have a house they need moved ?)
1994 Ford Escort station wagon that is so sweet It is the drive to work in the rain and snow, park it ANYWHERE in the lot ( yeah even that spot right next to the front door!) Everyone should have one of these, it keeps the gray hair and ulcers away!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

2001 325i, SP, PP, Xenons, 5-speed.
Tit. Silver/Black'ette

Mods:


rear only mud flaps
rubber mats


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Athough this is mainly E46, post what kind of car you drive. Just model and color are sufficient. Mods if you want *


2001 320d, Titan Silver, grey cloth (yawn) ...

Hmm, do mud flaps count as a mod? If so, then I also have a DEFA Warm Up engine heater, BMW headrest/coat hanger, and factory BMW baby seat 

Future mods:

Wetterauer "Beta" chip, i.e., turbo diesel software (ordered)
HAMANN roof spoiler (at the paint shop)
Eibach springs and shock absorbers (in my garage)

Patrick


----------



## OscarD (Dec 26, 2001)

02 325i SP Xenon Steel Blue/Black


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

323ci. check the sig.

Alex


----------



## doubletee (Dec 20, 2001)

1998 328i Alpine White/Gray Leather - Sport Package - 5 speed manual - bone stock

1992 Nissan 240SX (soon to be something in 4-wheel drive for the wife)


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

oups!
Forgot about My BMW Original Coat Hanger )
And I've got a bucket with a BMW sticker on it. All original  

Btw - if anyone is going to get a coat hanger - consider one from Audi. It's metallic - and it looks way better  Might be a bit big for E46, but oh well.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Pics say it all... Best color combos ever...*


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: What kind of BMW do you drive?*



Patrick 320d said:


> *
> 
> 2001 320d, Titan Silver, grey cloth (yawn) ...
> 
> ...


Can you post a picture of the gray cloth? I would like to see it


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: What kind of BMW do you drive?*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Can you post a picture of the gray cloth? I would like to see it
> 
> ...


Sure. I will have to borrow a friend's digital camera (Santa never brought me the Canon PS300 I wished for), so perhaps over the weekend! I can also give you guys an idea of what a base model BMW for the Finnish/car-tax paradise market looks like. About as exciting as getting drunk on Niquil 

TGIF.

Patrick


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

2001 325XI - Steel Gray, PP, xenons, CWP, and fogs. (This picture is w/o my shadow grill.)


----------



## jeffmc (Dec 20, 2001)

2000 323i Jet Black/Grey Leather


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

*2001 330xi Jet Black*

My baby...


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

nt


----------



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

1998 E36 M3 sedan Arctic Silver/black 5 spd


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Click here for Car Info


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

1999 323i

SP
PP
Ti. Silver
Grey Leather
Moonroof
5 Sp


----------



## ATL 330i (Dec 21, 2001)

02 330i, SP, PP, Xenon, steel gray / gray interior

Oh, and mods:

TRUNK CARGO NET
BMW KEY FOB!!!!


----------



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

'01 330ci, 5-speed, ti silver/black leather

click here for more info/mods

Former BMW's:
'95 318ti, Alpine White/Grey
'96 325is, Grey/Black leather (loved that car!)

Future BMW's?:
M3, M5 (I can only hope!)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Topaz blue 323Ci, 5 speed manual, black Leather interior, Xenon, Sports Package, moonroof, navigation. *Added: Chrome exhaust pipe, Matte Aluminum interior trim, polished aluminum shift knob, painted matte aluminum button housing, universal garage opener, UGO boosterkit, UUCMotowerks Swaybarbarian, ECIS Cold Air Intake, Jim Conforti Shark Injector, Replica Style 71 18" rims, OEM Aerokit.*

Bright Red 323Ci, 5 speed automatic w/ Steptronic, black leatherette interior, moonroof, navigation. *Added: Chrome exhaust pipe, matte aluminum shift knob, painted matte aluminum button housing, LeatherZ specialized Red Leather interior trim package, ECIS Cold Air Intake, Jim Conforti Shark Injector, OEM 7 spoke style 44 17" rims.*


----------



## m3bs (Dec 24, 2001)

95 M3, red (track toy)

2002 330i, Ti, SP, (ETA 1/4/02!!!)


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*2001 E46*

black/sand 'ette
sp
cwp
hk
roof
power
wood
5-speed
cd

washed and waxed daily by suga' shane


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

2000 323CI Orient Blue (xenon,hk,step)
Mods:
Hagus Mirrors
Euro Clears
Silver Headlight Trim
Hamann 19" HM2
ECIS CAI
SuperSprint Exhaust


----------



## DocSmith325i (Dec 19, 2001)

'01 325i Sedan Topaz/Blk 'ette
5-Speed
SP / pwr seats / roof / cd / hk / chrome exhaust tips

Clean with:
Klasse All-in-one cleaner/protectant
Klasse sealant glaze
Pinnacle bodywork shampoo
Pinnacle paste glaz wax
One Grand Blitz wax
Pinnacle Crystal Mist QD
Einmann Fabrik clear pearl QD
BMW wheel cleaner


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

2001 330Ci
Black/Black
PP
SP
HK
Heated Seats
Xenon
Step

Only mods:
Clears (not in pic below)
Non-sport 330Ci wheels for winter


----------



## ChrisF (Dec 23, 2001)

*Here's mine*

See signature for specs.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

2001 330Ci, Orient Blue, Grey
Step, Nav, SP, PP, CWP, Sunshade, Xenon, PDC... everything.

Mods: Clears, "split" driver's side mirror










-Al


----------



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

Alee, you forgot to list "16 layers of Zaino" under your mod list.


----------



## SilvyinLA (Dec 29, 2001)

*99 M roadster*

I guess I'm one of the few non E46 people.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Tit/Grey 00' 528


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

2002 330ci PP,SP. Step Xenons, Blinky clown nose


----------

